# Slain Newington officer remembered



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A Newington police officer whose life was cut short by an act of domestic violence was remembered by fellow officers during a service recognizing women in law enforcement.


_by News Channel 8's Bob Wilson_
As women and men walked into the banquet hall the first thing they saw was Officer Ciara McDermott, her pictures surrounded by candles. Family, friends and colleagues came together to keep her memory alive.

"You know she did work, she did it well and she was respected, and that's all that counts in life," says former Newington police officer Rich Adamick.

Last November McDermott was shot and killed by her ex-boyfriend, suspended state trooper Victor Diaz. As colleagues gathered Friday night to honor women in law enforcement, they come together to stand by their sisters and brothers in Newington who have lost two officers in the past two years.

"It's been difficult, but one thing I think that our department has shown that a lot of people have been pulling for us and they are looking out for us and we are looking out for each other, and we will get through this," says Det. Michael Rugens.

"Her father worked for the West Hartford police department for more than 20 years and we wanted to show the family that we are behind them and support them and that she is not forgotten," says Capt. Laurie Coptinger.

And as women officers came forward honored for their courage and bravery in the field, they were different, all touched by the death of their fellow officer.

"The only thing that I can say changed for the police officers is that anyone can be a victim of domestic violence," says Capt. Coptinger. "Just because you are a police officer doesn't mean you are immune to it and it is something that you need to aware of."


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Her father, Capt. McDermott (ret.) was one of the best instructors I had at the academy, taught us to be great officers, I can only imagine the wisdom he gave Ciara. While I did not know her, she will never be forgotten.


----------

